# Hotel #2



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh boy Oh boy! Who else is staying at the Hilton ?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Hotel #2 (Erin713)*

im not







staying at my brothers or the good ol Firehouse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Hotel #2 (Erin713)*

hahahahahaha, im in


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

yay! cool kids stay at the HIlton


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Im at the hilton....guys get your costumes ready and prepare for DexCon 8....anyone who was there last year knows what i mean!!








http://www.dexposure.com/dexcon8.html


----------



## vdub girl (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (joness0154)*

i stayed at the hilton last yr... not sure if im gonna stay there or the macintosh... but i might go with the hilton if dexcon 8 will be there! woo hoo








edit: made reservations at the hilton... dexcon here i come!


_Modified by vdub girl at 11:05 PM 3-14-2005_


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh theyre gonna be there


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*

in all honesty the last plac eyou wanna stay is the Hilton especially if you wanna have anytype of fuin


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

In all honestly, Id rather go visit the party hotels then crash at my quiet non-party hotel


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Erin713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erin713* »_In all honestly, Id rather go visit the party hotels then crash at my quiet non-party hotel








 you know it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erin713* »_In all honestly, Id rather go visit the party hotels then crash at my quiet non-party hotel









big problem
no parking for visitors


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germantoyagain* »_big problem
no parking for visitors

I'm going to call you on that one, because thats what I did last year with #1 and the Hilton. Those gamers are crazy by the way, and not in a good way.


----------



## bella*is*dubbin' (Jun 24, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaw crap I was hoping they wouldn't have their convention at the same time as ours... again...
booo








but ps. I'm staying at the hilton. go figure


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (racingvw92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racingvw92* »_
I'm going to call you on that one, because thats what I did last year with #1 and the Hilton. Those gamers are crazy by the way, and not in a good way.

call me on it 7 years and counting, there are 5 hotels within walking distance of the somerset holiday inn park there and walk


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (bella*is*dubbin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *bella*is*dubbin’* »_aaaaaaaaaw crap I was hoping they wouldn't have their convention at the same time as ours... again...
booo








but ps. I'm staying at the hilton. go figure

I made my reservaions today! i stayed at the Hilton last year i really enjoyed the Dexcon people. It was fun to make fun of them and have a good laught everytime one of them walked by in their costumes. Its fun tring o sneek onto their convention floor (my freind and I did it last year and we plan on doing it again this year) ad plus whent he convetion is over you can buy all their old t-shirts for a dollar each! DEXCON RULES!!!!








See you all there!
Derek


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

anyone know how far Hotel #2 is from Hotel #1?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (8vRocket)*

i will be staying here as well. representing central florida








the hotels are about 10 min away from eachother 

1: Start out going NORTHWEST on TOWER CENTER BLVD toward BURNET ST. <0.1 miles Map 

2: TOWER CENTER BLVD becomes BURNET ST. 0.2 miles Map 

3: Merge onto US-1 N toward NEWARK. 1.3 miles Map 

4: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto WOODBRIDGE AVE. 0.3 miles Map 

5: Turn LEFT onto CR-529/PLAINFIELD AVE. 1.0 miles Map 

6: Turn RIGHT onto NJ-27/LINCOLN HWY. 1.0 miles Map 

7: End at 2055 State Route 27, Edison, NJ 08817-3334 US Map
10min 4.04 miles


----------



## Absolut_VW (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

just booked 4 rooms for me and the rest of the crew.....can't wait!

DEXCON!


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Erin713)*

Ill be there


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

im in hotel #2, i didnt get the waterfest rate though


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

me me me


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (gti995)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti995* »_I made my reservaions today! i stayed at the Hilton last year i really enjoyed the Dexcon people. It was fun to make fun of them and have a good laught everytime one of them walked by in their costumes. Its fun tring o sneek onto their convention floor (my freind and I did it last year and we plan on doing it again this year) ad plus whent he convetion is over you can buy all their old t-shirts for a dollar each! DEXCON RULES!!!!








See you all there!
Derek

Thats pretty immature... making fun of them for being into something that you're not? Remember, we drive 10+ hours for a bunch of crap box volkswagens and touch each other in our happy places over them. Theres just as many people that look at us and go 'wtf? retards'. People wonder why we aren't given better rates... because we act like asses and destroy the hotels, and harrass the other guests. If you wanna party fine, no problem, but keep it under control and have respect for the other people there....


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Thats pretty immature... making fun of them for being into something that you're not? Remember, we drive 10+ hours for a bunch of crap box volkswagens and touch each other in our happy places over them. Theres just as many people that look at us and go 'wtf? retards'. People wonder why we aren't given better rates... because we act like asses and destroy the hotels, and harrass the other guests. If you wanna party fine, no problem, but keep it under control and have respect for the other people there....

I understand where you're coming from completely, but I'd have to say its pretty funny/wierd when you get a 45 year old guy dressed up as some prince of darkness try to cast a spell over you and a bunch of your friends. Some of the stuff they did/said was hilarious. I'll be there again this year.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_I understand where you're coming from completely, but I'd have to say its pretty funny/wierd when you get a 45 year old guy dressed up as some prince of darkness try to cast a spell over you and a bunch of your friends. Some of the stuff they did/said was hilarious. I'll be there again this year. 

I never said we have to AGREE or LIKE them, but we have to coexist, and we have to respect that they have every right to harass us once we harass them, and yes we harassed htem first. 95% of them are introverts and would never interact with a foreign group unless provoked.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I never said we have to AGREE or LIKE them, but we have to coexist, and we have to respect that they have every right to harass us once we harass them, and yes we harassed htem first. 95% of them are introverts and would never interact with a foreign group unless provoked. 

understood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (joness0154)*

Not trying to be a dick, just trying to make the environment a little less hostile towards us. We are our own worst enemies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah I know, I'm all for the partying and whatnot, but some people have taken it far beyond that and have gotten destructive. If you are a violent drunk then you shouldnt be drinking. I wish we had the same hotels as WF9, those were the best.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (joness0154)*

Totally, thats the most fun i had, at hotel 2, next to walmart. Good times good times. The cops didn't bother us too much, the managers looked the other way.


----------



## dubfetish (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

i'm in there like swimwear. my room is next to your very own j booooot-ero lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (dubfetish)*

im in


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

Hotel #2 has been renamed to the ID=27 Hotel


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Spooled_AWP)*

lol.. curious.. why ID=27?


----------



## Mr Ginzo (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

im in, should be a good time. not a big party scene tho. i stayed at the hilton lastyear the garage rooftop was awesome, till the cops came


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Mr_Ginzo)*

i am in. as well as the rest of NSI. prepare for a couple 400hpp evos there. and yes 1 of em (white one) has had more dubs than most of you







he had it last year if u remember. we shall have a few nice whips...2.0t, evos, 337, maybe mk2 1.8t, etc....


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_i am in. as well as the rest of NSI. prepare for a couple 400hpp evos there. and yes 1 of em (white one) has had more dubs than most of you







he had it last year if u remember. we shall have a few nice whips...2.0t, evos, 337, maybe mk2 1.8t, etc....
ricky why arent you coming to the holiday inn with us ???????


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

I'm there and owning page 2


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

so its not going to be much of a party hotel ??


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

add me and eurohomie1.8t to the hilton list. w00t w00t!


----------



## EuroHoMIE1.8T (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (GTIVR6PL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVR6PL* »_add me and eurohomie1.8t to the hilton list. w00t w00t! 


Hopefully I'll be there


----------



## Mr Ginzo (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadMk3* »_so its not going to be much of a party hotel ??

last year it wasn't, a few friends and i were up on the garage roof for awhile before the cops came. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, too bad the hilton won't let us just stay up there it was a goodtime


----------



## whtbutterofrage (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (Mr_Ginzo)*

Yeah The hilton was not that bad. I'll be staying there again this year.. And the roof top was fun, but then the cops had to kill it...

A few guys in are group got this..


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (whtbutterofrage)*

IM COMMIN ERIN!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY*


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_IM COMMIN ERIN!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY*




















































There's some kind of girl-on-girl punchline here, but I can't think of it......


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

There's some kind of girl-on-girl punchline here, but I can't think of it......









yer so funnnnyyyy








god i hope this place is more lively than this thread ... the effin thing is on life support


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_There's some kind of girl-on-girl punchline here, but I can't think of it......









nah








See ya there chicky!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
yer so funnnnyyyy








god i hope this place is more lively than this thread ... the effin thing is on life support




Hotel 1 will most definately NOT need life support. We drunken Canadians will see to it ! Hotel 2 will be locked down like a juvenile boot camp at midnight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With humour like mine, I won;t quit my day job just yet.


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mr King)*

I am in hotel 2 the waterfest rates are sold out, reserved a junior sweet for like 249 per night, and a regular room for the stragglers wait till last minute. I am sure hotel one will go on lock down as well NJ is getting tired of us, and I am getting tired of it as well. but none-the-less i cant wait for show... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!!11!!!!!!11one
HOTEL #@2 MOFo aka 1d 27 i'll be there with bells and boobie tassles Erin DubChick FFJ and JUssta + me = a starvin ethernopian sammich. rockout coks out hang out wansgs out. if ya don't got one strap them on. Sake bombs for everyone. Jager for the boyz, fuzzy navels for the ladyz. we gonna party on the gayrage then bust over to another party wehn the cops come btu they CANT TAKE ME ALIVE HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I smell bacon and donuts cooking.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

hell yes. DO i need to mention for a 3731357345th time that my bday is sat night ?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

yes you dooooo cause i still didn't hear ti the4 first 3738478523 times

W H O R E S 4 L I F E

*******Flashes gang sign*******


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erin713* »_hell yes. DO i need to mention for a 3731357345th time that my bday is sat night ?









hehehehehhehe
why is it only saturday night? o god i see a terribly hung over waterfest on the way








wheres the shylo hood ornament?









_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_
W H O R E S 4 L I F E

*******Flashes gang sign*******









cuuuuuute cuttteeee
(this hotel is whoretex approved) hahahahah


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

jesus ... this is gonna be one boring damn hotel


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

nah it wont


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*

it wont


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

someone do a little more convincing than that


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

i already told you. keg-o-hienekin.
i just need a way to keep that f u c k e r cold


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

get a couple of bags of ice. bring the keg through a side door at the hotel. put it in the bathtub. somebody did that one year.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

i will be there with all my friends.... have three rooms and i really want this place to be a party.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

hahahah who's volunteering their tub cuz it sure as **** isnt me ...


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

not my tub either


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Im in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

not it.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

i nominate jussta. somone second it quick so its official.
oh and if im buying the keg does somone wanna buy ice?


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

isnt that what the ice machine is for? haha


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_isnt that what the ice machine is for? haha

what are you a rookie everyone knows the ice machines are broken or officially out all night on saturday!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

maybe when we all get to the hotel, we will meet and go on a ice run.










_Modified by flashredvdub at 4:31 PM 4-16-2005_


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germantoyagain* »_
what are you a rookie everyone knows the ice machines are broken or officially out all night on saturday!

hahahahahah you think i dont know that? i was joking!!!


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_jesus ... this is gonna be one boring damn hotel








 no way, we have to make this fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im going to bring the board games


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

party in erins room


----------



## yukkerz (Feb 17, 2004)

which hilton is this me and a few friends are looking for somewhere to stay for that weekend


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (yukkerz)*

its number 2 on this list
http://www.waterfest.net/wf11/wfpGenInfo.aspx?a=3


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

anyone got pics of this hotel, like the building part of it? its the one with another hotel across the street from it? a big one, i forget...


----------



## EuRoCaR4LiFe (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Hotel #2 (Erin713)*

I am, I am....I can't wait







. Will all have a good time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

so no chances of being wasted and holding down dubs doing burnouts in the parking lot ??? Im going to have to break the news gently to the kids that are staying with me.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

at this hotel probably not..wasted yes but not many burnouts...but i know others including myself will drive over to other hotels and hold some down and get some great videos














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_at this hotel probably not..wasted yes but not many burnouts...but i know others including myself will drive over to other hotels and hold some down and get some great videos














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










alright come find me, we'll caravan


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

i will find you somehow. i will have a ginster vr6 with black vwvortex and KCD Engineering stickers on my rear windows. hope that helps for when we all pull in there. is anybody else excited about this event..it will be my 5th waterfest but everytime i know im in for a treat.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

my tires are too expensive for burnouts ...


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

you dont have to do any. believe me there will be plenty of others going to be doing them.










_Modified by flashredvdub at 3:54 PM 5-6-2005_


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_my tires are too expensive for burnouts ...

sandy ******


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

the ****** is actually v a g i n a
what ever happened to free speech anyway


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

isnt that why the whoretex was started?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

i didn't know the whoretex mission statement had a let-StarvinMarvin-post-gratutious-language clause
this thread needs more pics


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_i will find you somehow. i will have a ginster vr6 with black vwvortex and KCD Engineering stickers on my rear windows. hope that helps for when we all pull in there. is anybody else excited about this event..it will be my 5th waterfest but everytime i know im in for a treat.









i have an internal boner from the first warm day i put my wheels on in the spring for waterfest - so yea i get excited too


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

2 months


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

Friday night's gonna be hot


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_Friday night's gonna be hot

hell yea...it sucks me and about 15 others will be rolling in from florida real early friday morning but atleast we get to watch people start rolling in. maybe i tape people coming in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

yeah you can ice the beer for us!!! hahahahahah sweeeeeeeet


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

yea maybe we will have some beer waiting for people


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_yeah you can ice the beer for us!!! hahahahahah sweeeeeeeet

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i second that


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadMk3* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i second that

you can pump the keg


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

yay! ill drink the beer.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*

someone pack the funnel


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

you do it.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

i cant find mine punk!


----------



## Absolut_VW (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

bump for dexcon!


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Absolut_VW)*

http://seattletimes.nwsource.c....html


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

will you stop with the save the redheads campaign


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

are you asking or telling. cause if you're telling I can tell you something too


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

watch it red, i'll smack your sunburn if you get outta line


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

ya promise? you know ho i likes it rough


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

omg stop


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

is that what you tell tito?


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_you can pump the keg

you can hold my legs while i set a record setting kegstand


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

nooooooo your pumping


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

im rocking the top


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_nooooooo your pumping

ill pump when im not doing kegstands, deal ?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

not for nothin dude but i dont want you slobbering all over my tap. only girls can do keg stands if they're wearing a skirt


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

haha


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

BEEEEEER


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

so a keg of natty light it is ?


----------



## Blk95GTIVR6 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

Keg of PBR here


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Blk95GTIVR6)*

30 more days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

not going http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whos room is rocking the first partay


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_not going http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









why not????


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whos room is rocking the first partay

mine was last year...


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (Blk95GTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blk95GTIVR6* »_Keg of PBR here
























now we're talkin


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

personal issues


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_personal issues









sorry to hear man..was looking forward to meeting ya


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I guess my rooms having the first partay lol


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

me too man
there's always next year i guess if the immature ****s don't spoil it again


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*








You should come, I'll buy you taco bell Mr Marvin.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

If I had a way to get there.........
Does anyone want my room for Saturday night? I think it's $94 bucks and I don't want to cancell it if someone's still looking for a place to stay. It's a King size smoker. Great for your late night orgy and hooka party. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

if you had a way to get there? catch a ride from tiff jerk ass!!!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

i'll give you a ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

if she lived anywhere near me I'd take it. plus I wouldn't want to put her out like that
we'll see


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

I don't count








Where in New York do you live Marvin?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

Rockville Centre
its a little less than an hour west of you


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

I'd pick ya up on the way.
Your right off sunrise highway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

i'll let ya know. thanks


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

No problem. Nothing like messing up the height on your coilovers at 6:40 in the morning....


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

well at least you have the entire day to fix them. I started changing the head gasket at 7 once. I finally had everything disconnected when I realized the sun was setting.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
yeah I pull out spot lights when that happens lol


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

bump it up


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

Hotel 2 huh...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*

yeah hotel 2...
dexcon <3 lol


----------



## Kilya (Nov 2, 2004)

I still need a room... Whats the phone number to that hilton..


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Kilya)*

732 something or other


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

10 lbs ... 19 days ...
CAN SHE DO IT???? hahaha
i got five on it ownage


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

if you stick your finger down your thraot you turn skinney
i cancelled my room, but i'm still up in the air.
the good news is I'm allowed to leave the state








WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_if you stick your finger down your thraot you turn skinney
i cancelled my room, but i'm still up in the air.
*the good news is I'm allowed to leave the state*
















WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

yeah ......


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*










blah im bored


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

dubtittys are takin over hotel 2 ... HOLLERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

Blitzkrieg Tuners will be there taking 5 rooms!
See you there peepz!
P.S. Where is the party at?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

erin's room


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

you take over my spot on the floor? haha


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

we're sharing


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_we're sharing

so now your coming??


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

wellllll I'm pretty sure I have a ride back.
And I've had offers for a ride there.
Now if one of the dubtitty girls lets me aero-bed-it-up, or gregg still has an extra room, i'm good to go.
i just don't think i'll be there friday night


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

yay lol, you need a ride home? Your onthe way home lol


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_
Now if one of the dubtitty girls lets me aero-bed-it-up


hahah yeah well another reason im keeping my room is my mother lent it to one of her friends and she is on "extended vacation" ... god i love how shiz falls together


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

that means i'm sleeping in the bath tub right?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

drewwww...kick them out of their beds.
death to dubtittays.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Raek)*

team CockDub is taking over


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

Woohoo... Im gonna crash on the Hilton floor!















THANKS buttero 
"Will breathe for beer"


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_erin's room

Screw that. Hold it elsewhere.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_team CockDub is taking over


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

Erin's bed??


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

umm....


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

*SHE DIDN"T SAY NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 *
fu ck how do you increase size on this place.
I's so ddamn bored i think i'll go home from work now.
but um yeah bed/floor trunk/whatever i need it


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_*SHE DIDN"T SAY NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 *



HAHAH. shut up







Im jk.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

hey tiff, if you get any strange pm's about people looking for the password to the secret forum, i have nothing to do with it


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

huh ? secret forum?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...66789


_Modified by StarvinMarvin at 8:05 PM 6-30-2005_


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

ohs


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (el pollo)*

your an idiot drew


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

i lovers you tooo tiffels


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

gays


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Raek)*

gheys


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

gaiyes.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Raek)*

you win


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

COOKIES


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

and milk


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

what kind of cookies??


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

peeknis cookies.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Raek)*

I'll bring the cookies, whos bringing the milk?


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

Ill bring some badger milk







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (el pollo)*

Breast Milk you made my daayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

So guys whos ready? lol Whos bringing what?


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

ok so my car was hit FOR THE THIRD TIME IN A LITTLE OVER A YEAR she will not be all pretty for the fest ... **** it
i dont understand if people aim for it because they are *******s or if they get blinded by its beauty and hit it by mistake















either way im not a happy camper


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

I'll give you a cookie? Just say who offered me a cookie... and i'll gladly give you a cheer up cookie


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

are you serious?
more pink s hit?


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

no its not the driveway hitter this time. i parked at circut city for about 20 min ... and something hit it.
i dont understand why it keeps getting hit when its ****ing parked


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_no its not the driveway hitter this time. i parked at circut city for about 20 min ... and something hit it.
i dont understand why it keeps getting hit when its ****ing parked









if you had an ass like that nevermind


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

o snap!


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (el pollo)*

o crackle and pop








Damn i want the xray viewer


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

lmao


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

i wonder if we can find out what rooms we are all in ...


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

I'm in Erin, Tiff or Kaila's room sleeping in the bathtub like usual
Watch this..... you will laugh
http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=loobia99


----------



## kevyb1973 (Oct 7, 2004)

u should be at the courtyard marriot back side has a hell of a nice straight stretch


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (kevyb1973)*

Hilton > Marriott
here's the proof


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

haha...


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

I am staying at Hotel #2. Does any one know How i can get boose into my room ? Is security going to be tight? Is there going to be any party's there? This is my first time at Waterfest. How are the girls in this Hotel?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (BklynGaGa)*

As far as getting booze into your room, it depends on how many hands you have. I have two. So I put the booze in my left hand, and my bag of clothes in my right. Then I walk to my room. This is where things get difficult cuz the key car is in my pocket. I put down the bag of clothes and take out the key car and go in my room.
Then I wander up and downt the halls till I find Tiff and her funnel
There are no girls at waterfest. the only ones who will be there have boyfriends.



_Modified by StarvinMarvin at 7:42 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_
There are no girls at waterfest. the only ones who will be there have boyfriends.


or the ones thats cars are nicer than most and are extreme anti social rancid bitch unless you are already friends with them
i believe i fall into that catagory










_Modified by DubChick82 at 11:02 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

so that means you will be leaving the pepper spray home?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

or...if you come bearing gifts in DVD form. sucka.
and, i do believe i owe you a bagel. haha. 10 lbs to lose, nothin'...


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

What about the partys at Hotel # 2 When and Where ? This sounds like its not going to be any fun ?


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (BklynGaGa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BklynGaGa* »_What about the partys at Hotel # 2 When and Where ? This sounds like its not going to be any fun ? 

It's not going to be any fun because there aren't going to be scads of whores there for you to try and scam on?















This isn't Hot Import Nights. It's the biggest VW show in America. If you're not there for the cars, then you should probably go somewhere else.















I'll be bringing my girlfriend


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (kerosenec4)*

for the cars H20 > WF
Dude read the thread the party is in Erin's room
you have to bring your own motion lotion though


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

looks like i'll be here...can't wait to play with all the dexcon kids
















4 life


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_for the cars H20 > WF
Dude read the thread the party is in Erin's room
you have to bring your own motion lotion though

Nooooooooooooooooo. Only people in my room will be rachel, myself and people of my choosing who sign a contract saying they will not trash and/or puke in my room.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

where can i sign said waiver.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

I have yet to draft it. Stay tuned


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (kerosenec4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerosenec4* »_
I'll be bringing my girlfriend









every time my freind have brought theres, their girlfreinds asses always end up in the 'asses of waterfest thread'. I suppose its kind of flattering for the girl but they have all been on double gym regiments / nitrotech binges for the past month, just in case they catch the guy taking the picture .








i didnt get a waterfest rate room, i got the second to last room in the whole place so i have to pay about $119 i think it is.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

Yeah I'll be bringing my girlfried as well... Who's room is having the first party? lol. What time is check in?


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

I will sign the waiver. If there is a Party I will be there.


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

Are you really bringing a Keg ? I was going to bring a Beer Ball because its a little easier to carry. How are you getting the keg into the Hotel ? If its easy to get a Keg in I will bring one as well I have a Suite with two bathrooms so i have extra tub space.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

i repeat, the party is not in my room. find somewhere else hookers


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

hey, erin...i'll bring the sausage and party favors. it's in your room, right?


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

nope. its in K-hole's


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

no, no more keg its a stupid idea now that nys has to have a name signed to a keg. I'll probably just make jazz flag down a budlight truck with the old flat tire trick. he'll hit the driver over the head witht he t-iron and I'll steal the truck. plan???

The first party will be in my room 10pm friday night. I'll get everyone the room number when Erin gives it to me


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (BklynGaGa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BklynGaGa* »_Are you really bringing a Keg ? I was going to bring a Beer Ball because its a little easier to carry. How are you getting the keg into the Hotel ? If its easy to get a Keg in I will bring one as well I have a Suite with two bathrooms so i have extra tub space. 

haha, have you ever been to a hotel before, man?
they don't have security guards...just go thru one of the back doors...


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Raek)*

I have been to a Hotel before but i have never been to this Hotel. Have you been there ? I am going to have a party in my Suite on sat night. I will post the details as soon as i get my room number. I am paying almost 300 a night and I want to get my moneys worth.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

hotels schmotels.
i'm pretty sure they're all the same.
as long as you're not on fire or something screaming about how wasted you're gonna get, you'll be fine.
drink on, brother.


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Raek)*

we've snuck a stolen keg into a 3rd floor of my dorm room last year. i'm sure I could help bring it in


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm drving a pepsi truck like p diddy


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

wrap the keg in birthday wrapping paper with a big bow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (el pollo)*

and wheel it in on a hand truck


----------



## Blk95GTIVR6 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

I got six 30packs on ice waiting to get cracked open next weekend


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Blk95GTIVR6)*


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Blk95GTIVR6)*

are you staying at hotel # 2 ? Are you having a party


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

wtf im in hotel #1 and there hasnt been a post there in forever. I hope im not the only one there!


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Blk95GTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blk95GTIVR6* »_I got six 30packs on ice waiting to get cracked open next weekend























that's what clinical psychologists call alcohol abuse


----------



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

I just let my reservation go at the hilton if anyone wants to stay there and its booked, now there is a room free. that is as of 6:15pm july 8th


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (claytski)*

ill be ther sunday only 
call me so i can hang out with the cool kids


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

to the top!


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

yoooooooooooooooo bitch ass mother ****erssssssssssss ... 
4 days until this kicks off!!!!!


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

what she said
oh yeah 19s' get you laid


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

I own hotel #2


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_I own hotel #2

are you going to bring any shocker stickers?


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioVr6* »_are you going to bring any shocker stickers?
im gonna try and get a bunch of isht cut. this is gonna be a busy ass week


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_im gonna try and get a bunch of isht cut. this is gonna be a busy ass week









haha, i'll barter you some jager for a black one


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioVr6* »_haha, i'll barter you some jager for a black one








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_
oh yeah 19s' get you laid

apparently some people need to be told mine are 19's hahahahha


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

Accident.... + jazz = bent fender...wheel got owned http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_apparently some people need to be told mine are 19's hahahahha

heh... what do 17's get you?


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erin713* »_
heh... what do 17's get you?

mustache ride?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
mustache ride?


you best own up this weekend then, toots.
mwahahahaha


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Raek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raek* »_you best own up this weekend then, toots.
mwahahahaha


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
apparently some people need to be told mine are 19's hahahahha

if i didn't know any better, id swear you were comming onto me.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

hotel 2 is going to be >>>>> than hotel 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioVr6* »_hotel 2 is going to be >>>>> than hotel 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
of course, im there


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

and me .... now thats a duo


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_and me .... now thats a duo








Jersey isnt ready for us


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah we are.
we have waterguns.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Raek)*

waterguns cant stop us you fairy bitch ... 
nj will never be the same ... by the time we leave they will allow left turns


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

and youll have to pump your own gas lazy bastids


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

my head hurts


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

seriously what is that ish about?!?!?!?
dumb state, only good thing are those food trucks ... which i wuld never eat from anyway


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_seriously what is that ish about?!?!?!?
dumb state, only good thing are those food trucks ... which i wuld never eat from anyway
we need to take a trip to the grease trucks. I want some now.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

your driving


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_your driving
so long as you know how to get there


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

JESUS BOY! get some damn navigation or something


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

i'll be there in my 337.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_seriously what is that ish about?!?!?!?
dumb state, only good thing are those food trucks ... which i wuld never eat from anyway

Snob.








I ate there last year. Fat bitch all up in this.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Erin713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erin713* »_Snob.








I ate there last year. Fat bitch all up in this.
dont you worry im dragging her ass there


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

we should make her eat 6 or whatever it is, and make her name a sammich


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

I tripple dog dare her


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erin713* »_we should make her eat 6 or whatever it is, and make her name a sammich

omg i'll so puke ... I NEED TO SAVE ROOM FOR THE LIQUOR I JUST BOUGHT!!!


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

dont worry well help you with that. You need to concentrate on your eating strategy so we can name a sammich


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*

why can you name it? i dont understand


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

because, if you eat enough of these things in a set amount of time, you get to name the sammich. its an honor or something


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*

i nominate firecrotch


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_i nominate firecrotch


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_omg i'll so puke ... I NEED TO SAVE ROOM FOR THE LIQUOR I JUST BOUGHT!!!

so what if you puke, then you'll have more empty stomach space for more booze


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*

^ i like the way he thinks!


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

Fat firecrotch sammich!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Erin713)*

firecrotch? !
whoa.
friday is almost here!!!!


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHUMopper* »_firecrotch? !
whoa.
friday is almost here!!!! 

haha its an inside joke i swear


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Erin713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erin713* »_
haha its an inside joke i swear









Well a name like Erin suggests irish descent....


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (SHUMopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHUMopper* »_firecrotch? !
whoa.
friday is almost here!!!! 

YEAH IT IS!
erin dont try and push the firecrotch on someone else







xoxo love you


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (kerosenec4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerosenec4* »_Well a name like Erin suggests irish descent....









Well, I am. So is tiff and Drew. Tiff and i are brunette though...
*stares at drew*


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*

you know he is gonna come out with some "save the redheads" comment, i wont be shocked if he shows up wearing that on a tee shirt


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

my sammich is named "shut up, *******"


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Raek)*

if a sammich really does get named in my honor, it will have to be the spiciest, tastiest, and most satisfying sammich in the world


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

M 
I
C
K
E
Y
M
O
U
S
E

MICKEY MOUSE
DONALD DUCK!
MICKEY MOUSE
DONALD DUCK
FOREVER EVER HOLD OUR BANNERS HIGH HIGH HIGH, COME ON EVERYONE
WERE AS HAPPY AS CAN BE

M
I
C
K
E
Y
M
O
U
S
E
MICKEY MOUSE!!!!


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

hey do me a favor ... whatever your on, bring some ...
thx
management


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_we need to take a trip to the grease trucks. I want some now.

MmmM grease truck fat basturd


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Hotel #2 (Erin713)*

just canceled one room...... its up for grabs if needed...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Hotel #2 (shapeco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

i am in hotel two. but, the suckas that matter know that.
mwahahaha.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Raek)*

hehe ... im a sucka that matters


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Raek)*

ok i wont be there in my 337, i bent a rim so bad it wont hold air...but i will be there in the 94 white jetta with a vr swap.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
almost time!!


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

SO MUCH TO DO ... NO TIME LEFT


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

stock cars need so much attention


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_hehe ... im a sucka that matters


metro-approved.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_ok i wont be there in my 337, i bent a rim so bad it wont hold air...but i will be there in the 94 white jetta with a vr swap. 

ok maybe i will have my car, but rockin a steely.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Who wants to have a checkers tourney!!!


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_Who wants to have a checkers tourney!!!

no an uno tournament!


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*

ill be there to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

your like 30 min north of me








one more day i cant take it ... i feel like a little kid the day before christmas omg im a corny bastard


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

finally she admits it


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

sooo not looking foward to this drive


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

Just saw pics of your GLI, Damn thats proper...
Are you entered in anything?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_sooo not looking foward to this drive









oh, god. deal w/ it...haha. wuss.
i have to work. clean up my car. drive to manhattan. then, swing down to the ho-telllll.
so, nyah nyah.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Raek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charsawbis* »_Just saw pics of your GLI, Damn thats proper...
Are you entered in anything?


hahaha thanks
nah ... too lazy exibition is as far as i go

_Quote, originally posted by *Raek* »_
oh, god. deal w/ it...haha. wuss.
i have to work. clean up my car. drive to manhattan. then, swing down to the ho-telllll.
so, nyah nyah.


why are you goin to manhattan


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*



DubChick82 said:


> hahaha thanks
> nah ... too lazy exibition is as far as i go
> Thats too bad. You rollin it out the night before?


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (charsawbis)*

leavin tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_why are you goin to manhattan

have to pick up my boy sal.
blaaaaaah.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Raek)*

tell him to take the effin train! hahaha


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

nah. i don't mind. it's only like...an hour there...than about 40 minutes to the hotel.
besides..i may do some last minute clothes shopping. haha.


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

After reading through this thread it seems like hotel 2 is gonna be pretty chill, and probably hilarious... 
But out of curiosity, how are things going to work with "indoor" parking?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (charsawbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charsawbis* »_After reading through this thread it seems like hotel 2 is gonna be pretty chill, and probably hilarious... 
But out of curiosity, how are things going to work with "indoor" parking?


we get to park our cars in the rooms w/ us, man. dur!
j/k.
covered garage. you know. parking decks...safe from RAIN!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Raek)*

ha...
I figured it would be garages, but can you imagine how quick things can go wrong inside a parking garage with all that chaos? 
Not to mention how loud it'll get with that horrible cement echo?
Either way i was just wondering i'm still looking forward to it and seeing all your guys' cars. If you have any pics post em so we know know what car to put to what name...
Cheers...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (charsawbis)*

So, who's ready? lol
IT'S ALMOST *GAME DAY!*


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


----------



## ninja42 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

I'll be at Hotel 1...which is why nicer compared to the places I usually sleep at...anyone at Ho'Jo's last year? -shudder- I had to take the bedspread off with salad tongs...
But with the boy's from Ohio it's nothing but the classy type of rowdy. Reserved and refined, even.
And now for a shameless plug...








If any of you guys are interested or missed me at any of the other shows, I'm still selling my "Clear Taillights Are Stupid" t-shirts. They come in white, are a top quality tee, and are going for the way-lower than the vendors prices at a super low 10.00. 
Also have one other design.
Even if you aren't down give me a shout...always good to meet people from the Vortex...
Oh, and for the love of christmas do not wreck the f'n hotels unless it's there pavement. We all know what happens there


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_









I think i was right about Hotel 2...
It is going to be hilarious


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (ninja42)*

Used to have a little
now I have a lot
I'm still I'm still jazzy from the block


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

every moment i just remember how priceless you are you damn baby eating ct livining in freak rockin red rims

seriously who does that???
xooxoxo


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

2 cases of natty light and a 12 pack of labatts should suffice for the weekend


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*

leerrooooyyy jeeennnnkkkkins


----------



## JethroWV (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioVr6* »_2 cases of natty light and a 12 pack of labatts should suffice for the weekend

















_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_you should inform the people working at the hilton right off of the Jersey turnpike. they made everyone that wasn't part of dexcon get rid ot their alcohol before going to their rooms.

Apparently the Hilton is on lockdown hardcore...


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (1987&2001Jettas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1987&2001Jettas* »_Apparently the Hilton is on lockdown hardcore... 

there's always a way around things


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

how do you know its on lockdown hardcore?
i mean i know it will be but ... whats up?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

i think i'm going to bring my star trek halloween costume and pretend i'm with dexcon.
if anyone needs me to sneak alcohol in, it'll be five bucks...or a smooch from the ladies.
that means you, tiff. ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Raek)*

lou is the herp gone already?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

almost, drew...almost.
psyche! you know the herp can NEVAR die!!!!!!


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Raek)*

your suppoesd to plead the fizifth on that


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Raek)*

Do you know how to get it in the hotel ?


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (BklynGaGa)*

anyone at hotel 2 see a red corrado with black D-90's... i would love to see some pics... its my brother and i's car...... im in vancouver and could not come this year.... i hope everyone has fun


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

What Room is the party at on friday night ?


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (BklynGaGa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BklynGaGa* »_What Room is the party at on friday night ?

the 5th floor. yell real loud and we'll come out!


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*

Security took my beer does any one have beer ? or alcohol ? This sux where are the good partys at ?


_Modified by BklynGaGa at 5:35 PM 7-15-2005_


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (BklynGaGa)*

Are you kidding me? Are you sure you are at Hotel #2 aka the Hilton? I saw two girls walking in with two 12 packs of Bud Select.


----------



## BklynGaGa (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (audomatik)*

yeah man it sux its 2 am and i tried getting the rest of the beer that i had in my car and they stoped me. Plus no parties 2 night it sux here


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (BklynGaGa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif what a horrible expierence.... no where to park... couldn't have fun.... so far away from other people...


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

yeah hotel 2 sucked serious balls. i switched to the sheraton from last year for sat night and walked over to holiday inn, went to the clarion friday night.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

ya ther hotel was bunk. i went to clarion towers in my boys white "gl" vr6 with no reverse. and sat night went to holiday in.
i did have to go to defcom and walk around. wow....dorks!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

i mean it was bad...no fridge...no microwave...they said they didnt charge my card, and they did...while i paid cash....nasty guards....tight security...had to show key card it was such a pain... next year...not there... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

no offense guys, but barricading spots, so you could have elite vortex parking...was uncool....most of us had to sit and wait for parking spots....


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

your upset you didnt think of it ... understandable
the hilton elite 
HOLLERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

Yeah...im upset i didn't think of it... I'm not spiteful.... you don't think its right that you should have special parking over everyone else? When we paid the same rate? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to thinking about yourself...and not everyone else.......im sure you would be angry if I had this elite parking spot, and you had to sit and wait 30 mins for a parking spot....


----------



## str8-dubn (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_Yeah...im upset i didn't think of it... I'm not spiteful.... you don't think its right that you should have special parking over everyone else? When we paid the same rate? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to thinking about yourself...and not everyone else.......im sure you would be angry if I had this elite parking spot, and you had to sit and wait 30 mins for a parking spot....

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. i suk at parking. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (str8-dubn)*

hahaha
actually one of us tipped the guy so that we could park in there. sooooooooo ya didnt pay the same for parking


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (str8-dubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *str8-dubn* »_
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. i suk at parking. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

thanks your amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You guys are missing my point though. If there was actually parking spots, I wouldn't have cared.... But there was only 2 levels


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

woooooo hooooooo sounds awesome
so glad i didn't go


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_no offense guys, but barricading spots, so you could have elite vortex parking...was uncool....most of us had to sit and wait for parking spots....


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_thanks your amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You guys are missing my point though. If there was actually parking spots, I wouldn't have cared.... But there was only 2 levels









there was parking, you just had to find it. There was another section that was kind of hidden.

_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_ya ther hotel was bunk. i went to clarion towers in my boys white "gl" vr6 with no reverse. and sat night went to holiday in.
i did have to go to defcom and walk around. wow....dorks!


Hey man, its chad from friday night, i was shotgun in the red MKIV GTI that followed you to clarion. clarion kicked ass.


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

if I even go to wf next year I'm definitely staying at some remote hotel that will actually allow you to hang out, bullsh it with people and have some drink


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (OhioVr6)*

i cant wait until rob makes it home so that we can post up pics of our "elite" parking


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_i mean it was bad...no fridge...no microwave...they said they didnt charge my card, and they did...while i paid cash....nasty guards....tight security...had to show key card it was such a pain... next year...not there... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

They did the SAME THING to us. Charged one night back when we booked the room, then we called friday morning to make surue we had half paid, then they said 'oh we didnt charge anything you owe for 2 nights'
C*ck suckers.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_









people like you who make people not want to go to waterfest...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

because of parking ... dude get over it, there was plenty of parking!!! and he had to park on like the 5th floor of the garage you dont see him upset about it do ya??


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

you'll always be elite in my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*sigh* cant we all just get along?


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_
people like you who make people not want to go to waterfest...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Well hey, thats just one less complainer that wont complain about our elite parking next year


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (joness0154)*

My letter to Hilton that I plan on sending...

_Quote, originally posted by *Erin713* »_To whom it may concern:

I was recently a guest at your New Brunswick, NJ Property and I wanted to share with you the experience I had staying at your hotel. I must say that I have never been more upset with the level service at a hotel, especially one that has such brand notoriety as Hilton. I was looking forward to my stay and picked this hotel because I expected and desired a hotel with good service, exceptional facilities and a respectful staff that understood the value of its guests. 
I know that the group I was staying with has had problems with your hotel in the past but I don’t think this serves as a good excuse as to why everyone staying in that room block was treated with such disdain. Searching bags, searching rooms, and requesting room keys for each person to get onto an elevator was a bit extreme in my own personal opinion. I myself lost the key to my room and did not have proper identification on me to get a new key from your reception staff. While going into an elevator I was called disrespectful by one of your employees, which to me is a bit ironic. Either way, I am not a guest in a hotel because I need a baby sitter for a weekend. I am there to have a private stay and only to see hotel staff when needed. This expectation was not lived up to. Also, the air conditioning in our room was not functional. I was pleased with engineering’s quick attention to our needs, and while it took a few attempts to get the problem corrected, it was addressed. There was also a problem that others experience with parking. While I did not park a vehicle, many others in our group had issues with being double billed for parking. While many of the hotel’s staff was cordial to our needs, I think that your service standards might need to be emphasized more in the future with some of your employees.
As an employee of another hotel company, I must say that I am not impressed with my experience at your hotel and I very much hope that my stay with you was an exception to your normal guests’ experiences. In the future, it is my recommendation that you treat all groups, regardless of their affiliation, with the same amount of respect and level of service as all of your other guests. The value of our business should not be worth less to your hotel than any other guest and we expect that. After all, you have a choice of declining or accepting our group when we call your sales department for a group rate just as we have a choice of where we choose to stay and spend our money in the future.
Thank you for the time that it took you to read this letter. I hope that my insight will be taken as constructive criticism on how to make your guests’ experiences more enjoyable in the future rather than random and misguided attacks like other letters I am certain you will be receiving.
Regards,
Erin Wilson


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erin713)*

i love you erin


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

me too http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (joness0154)*

damn Erin, well put 
u have a way with words







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

see...you should've chilled more...we could've brainstormed a rediculous letter.
i'm planning on calling the corporate office tomorrow.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

yea, i plan on sending this to a few people at hilton. I am so not pleased with our treatment.
ps. I havent sent it yet. Revisions are a possibility


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

i would remove the part about them fixing the air conditioning and relocate it to the end of the letter. When writing a letter of complaint all greivances should be placed up front and addressed quickly as possible. Then any praise worthy comments should be placed at the end so they dont just write it off completely.
there's also a few run on's.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

thank you. ill take another look at it tonight


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_me too http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

and i quote Joshua: 
" OH YEA!? Well You're full of ****! Don't touch me! You can't Fu*kin Touch me!" 
LMAO








It was cool meeting all of you guys that night btw, (Erin, Tiffany, Robby and Bobby, and all others that let me tag along with your awesome group) 
Oh and Tiffany, You have my Lost towel and a camera, lol. There are a few pics of your car on it if you develop it,








Cameron


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_
and i quote Joshua: 
" OH YEA!? Well You're full of ****! Don't touch me! You can't Fu*kin Touch me!" 
LMAO








It was cool meeting all of you guys that night btw, (Erin, Tiffany, Robby and Bobby, and all others that let me tag along with your awesome group) 
Oh and Tiffany, You have my Lost towel and a camera, lol. There are a few pics of your car on it if you develop it,








Cameron

Eh your towel is in the trashcan somewhere at the dragstrip


----------



## ultimate steve (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (joness0154)*

HILTON SUCKS DICK. BOTH PARIS AND THE HOTEL... AND FROM MY EXPERIENCE AT THE HOTEL AND FROM WATCHING ONE NIGHT IN PARIS, NEITHER OF THEM ARE GOOD AT IT.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (ultimate steve)*


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_
Oh and Tiffany, You have my Lost towel and a camera, lol. There are a few pics of your car on it if you develop it,









hahahaha i have the cam ... the towel is in chicago i thought it was anthonys







sorryy


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
hahahaha i have the cam ... the towel is in chicago i thought it was anthonys







sorryy


Its alright, i can get another towel from work. But if you wanna mail me the Camera i'll pay ya for shipping, lol. I'll message ya on Myspace about it.


----------



## Half Pint (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

Erin- I think you should mention that it took them 3 attempts to fix our a/c before they figured it out... oh and the fact that one of the engineers completely turned off the freon (sp?) one of the "attempts"... 
I had fun, Even though by the time they finally fixed the a/c, I didn't even stay in our room that night







hehe


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

i was supposed to be at the hilton but when i got there i checked in fell asleep for like 2 hours and then went out..when i got back the guards did nothing but harass me about having my card in my wallet and its like they wanted you to were it on a string like the dexcon people...so i said fu ck this place..i checked out and went behind the hilton to the holiday inn...i have to say...better beds, microwave, fridge, better showers, better everything...and guess what no cars got stolen







....if its at e-town next year im at the holiday inn behind the hilton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and sorry if i sound dumb but was i the only one who found that garage amazingly stupid..i felt like i was in a maze and then there wasnt anymore parking...then i went to the lady in the booth and she said(ill do her accent) go back awound to secton 1c...make a wight then go to employwee paking...i got there and guess what no parking..i had to park against the wall










_Modified by flashredvdub at 10:42 AM 7-20-2005_


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Here ya go Erin
All suggestions and changes are in bold. let me know if you need anything else.
P.S. i charge $3.95 a word









_Quote, originally posted by *Erin* »_To whom it may concern:
*Recently, I was a guest at your New Brunswick, NJ Property and I would like to share my experience with you.* I must say that I have never been more upset with the level service at a hotel, especially one that has such brand notoriety as Hilton. I was looking forward to my stay and picked *your* hotel because I expected and desired a hotel with good service, exceptional facilities and, *most importantly,* a respectful staff that understood the value of its guests. 
*It's come to my attention in the past that our group has had its share of problems. However, why I was made to suffer on behalf of the collective whole is unfathomable. These past problems are certainly no excuse to treat your guests with such disdain. Searching bags and rooms, and requesting room keys for admission to the elevator elevator is extreme, and in my own personal opinion very unprofessional. Please keep in mind you are operating a hotel, not an airport.* I myself lost the key to my room and did not have proper identification on me to get a new key from your reception staff. *Upon entering *an elevator I was called disrespectful by one of your employees *without being given an explanation why.* *This is ironic given the humiliation and disrespect I endured when both my bags and room were searched*. *I realize that appropriate precautions must be taken, but I would like to stress the fact that* I am not a guest in a hotel because I need *to be questioned and looked after* for a weekend. I am there to have a private stay and only to see hotel staff when needed. I'm *afraid my expectations were not met.* While many of the hotel’s staff was cordial to our needs, I think the service standards *of many of your employees *need *more emphasis and refreshening for* the future.

*There were also problems related with the parking system.* Many *individuals * in our group had issues with being double billed for parking. *I suggest a formal review of the parking staff be conducted to enusre a problem like this does not occur again. After all it is time consuming for me, and embarrassing for you.*
*I would also like to mention *the air conditioning in our room was not functional. *However,* I was pleased with engineering *and maintainance's* quick attention to our needs. *Although *it took a few attempts to get the problem corrected, it was addressed. 
As an employee of another hotel company, I must say that I am not impressed with my experience at your hotel and I very much hope that my stay with you was an exception. In the future *I recommend* you treat all groups, regardless of their affiliation, with the same amount of respect and level of service. *Just because our group received a discounted rate, does not entitle the hotle to discount service.* After all, *the decision to accept or decline our group is much like the decision we have when choosing a hotel*
Thank you for the time that it took you to read this letter. I hope that my insight will be taken as constructive criticism on how to make your guests’ experiences more enjoyable in the future *as opposed to other* random and misguided attacks *in the *other letters I am certain you will be receiving.
Regards,
Erin Wilson


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

your definatly a letter writer







...it sounds great though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

legal profession. letters are my life


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

bump


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

this was my letter to hilton, and a recent resend just today.

_Quote, originally posted by *v84lnch email* »_Shante',
Thank you for the reply so quickly. Unfortunatley, I have not heard back from Management at this resort as of yet. This is a third attempt (the first being at the hotel) to make a unsatisfied guest, satisfied. Sadely, I lost almost complete confidence the Hilton brand has no means of satisfying their guests, it seems I was in the correct thought. 

Jason Weister
FW: Current Stay 
Date: Tue, 26 Jul 2005 12:52:30 -0500 
From: "Shante Brown" 
Shante Brown 
Mr. Weister,
I have received your concerns via email. Your information has been forwarded to the hotel. Someone from the hotel management team will be contacting you within 3 business days to discuss and address your concerns. Thank you for allowing me to assist you. If you have any questions please contact 1/800-426-7866 and ask for guest assistance.

Shante’ Brown
Guest Assistant Specialist
-----Original Message----- 
From: Jason Weister 
Sent: Sun 7/24/2005 9:15 AM 
To: Hilton Comments 
Cc: 
Subject: Current Stay

Dear Management,

I would like to express my concern about a recent stay I experienced in one of your resorts. I recently stayed at location:
3 Tower Center Blvd.
East Brunswick, NJ 08816
Room Number- 1122
Stay Dates- 07/15/2003-07/17/2005
Confirmation Number- 3198680828

I would like to first tell you, we reserved our rooms under the "Waterfest" name, to receive the group discount. As a large group like this, we can understand the Hilton must perform certain security measures to protect it's other guests, and assets. If this treatment is the way ALL of your paying guests are treated, you should not have agreed to arrange a group discount for this venue.

When we arrived at 8:00pm on Friday 7/15/2005, I attempted to park up front and unload our luggage, as well as check in. The attendant had told us to park in the parking deck adjacent to your hotel. This came to me as a shock, as all other resorts I have stayed with, allow you to unload, and check in, hence the signs, "Luggage and Passenger Drop Off".

We proceeded to park in the parking deck, and carried our luggage down 4 flights of stairs, into the hotel. Once we entered the Hotel, we were subjected to a bag search. I am not a criminal, but a paying guest at your resort. I also wish to be treated as a paying guest, which should be welcomed in a more professional manner. 

As Saturday 7/16/2005 came about, we arrived back at your resort around 5:00pm. Upon entering your resort, we were asked to show our room keys. My wife and I were always together, so there was no need to carry the additional key with us. To my surprise, she was not allowed to enter, until I retrieved her key from our room. Again, when she was allowed to enter, they asked to search her purse. We declined the search and we were harassed by your security, by not allowing them to perform this. 

Check out, Sunday 7/17/2005. I received my bill under my door. I noticed I was being charged $3.00 per day for parking. I approached the front desk about this, and they had kindly removed it from my bill. The person handling my invoice, asked if I had any other concerns. When I started to express my stay with her, she rudely stopped me and advised I will want to contact corporate about this matter. 

Overall my stay at the Hilton brand hotel, was less than satisfactory. In fact, I have stayed at low budget resorts, with better service, courtesy, and treatment than I received this past weekend. I want you to know, I will never stay at another Hilton hotel again. This was my first experience, and I am now soured by the treatment I received. It is quite a shame, with the reputation Hilton has carried, we were treated like this. I will not allow a resort, which I am paying to stay with, treat me like a criminal. 

Jason Weister




_Modified by V84LNCH at 1:52 PM 7-29-2005_


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

I sent my letters to corporate, in addition to the general manager Glen Reynolds and the Director of Sales Dawn Parisi. These are the people you need to complain to, not corporate.


_Modified by Erin713 at 5:28 PM 7-29-2005_


----------

